
Cleaving to the Medieval, Journeymen Ply Their Trades in Europe (2017) - omnibrain
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/07/world/europe/europe-journeymen.html
======
shoo
> Traditionally, a journeyman was not allowed to travel or seek work within a
> 60-kilometer radius of his hometown — a guideline intended to encourage an
> exchange of ideas among those practicing any given trade.

this also works like a regional non-compete with whoever has trained the
formerly-apprentice journeyman

------
ginko
They're quite a rare sight, though. I've only ever seen one at a train station
in Vienna. Maybe they're a bit more common in Germany.

~~~
pax
They're not such a rare sight in Transylvania/Romania. There are even some
"journeyman friendly" pubs. I've once encountered 4 that made it all the way
to Indonesia.

------
jmkd
Would be interesting to consider what a digital version of this looks like.

The concept is entrancing, but very structured towards physical labour and
travel.

How not to be found, thinking on your wits, working in exchange for food and
accommodation only.

It seems developers who live in vans and boats are undergoing a broadly
equivalent process, albeit less formalised.

------
steve_gh
Thanks for sharing this. You learn something new every day

